# Blood Type Personality Theory - Blood Temperaments



## Sparky

The existence of blood types is discovered in 1901, and it was also when the study of personality and psychology became increasingly popular. How personality is influenced by blood type was first popularized by the Japanese, specifically, in a book on the subject by Masahiko Nomi. Since then, the Blood Type Personality has spread to South Korea, and other countries in Eastern Asia. While there is little research regarding this personality system in the scientific community, it deserves a closer look, as the typological descriptions fit with people I know.









You can also view the diagram here: Blood Type Personality — Postimage.org
Source: Your Blood Type Determines Your Personality

Here is a simple description of each type in the Blood Temperaments:

Type O: Ambitious, athletic, self-confident, insensitive, arrogant

Type A: Conservative, reserved, obsessive, stubborn, perfectionist

Type B: Creative, passionate, flexible, individualistic, irresponsible, self-centered

Type AB: Controlled, rational, empathic, critical, aloof

In the study of Frequency Temperament (variations in human beings), It's possible that this theory really just applies to Energy beings, Sensors, and possibly Reptilians. Ascended Reptilian beings, grey beings, Naga beings and so on do not apply.

Blood Type as a Percentage of Population​








You can also view the graph here: bloodtype population — Postimage.org
Source: What percentage of population has each blood type?

The following descriptions allegedly come from an OkCupid personality test:

Blood Type O (About 45% of population)

Famous Type O: Elvis Presley

O simple description: Ambitious, athletic, self-confident, insensitive, arrogant

Summery: O is possibly the oldest blood type, because of it having the highest prevalence in the population. Type O’s are possibly the most adaptable to their environment, and are highly ambitious individuals who never give up when they set their mind on something.

O’s prefer others do things their way, and they can be very bad at settling arguments and debates. If they want something, they are going to do whatever it takes to get it. O’s are often looking out for the best, and do things accordingly to how they feel they will benefit.

As a whole, O’s tell it like it is, unless it's disadvantageous to do so. Type O’s can be very insensitive to others' feelings. At times, they might think that not caring will make the pain go away.

O’s tend to hide their pain behind other emotions. O’s can enjoy solitude, though they can’t take the boredom. They always like to be occupied physically or mentally. If they get bored enough, they’re bound to find something to fill their schedule, like a new sport, new occupation, or doing something around the house. O’s often have many friends, who might also be Type Os, especially if they have the same interests, tastes, and opinions.

Type O’s love to win, and it's either their way or the highway. When they lie, they often feel no guilt, as they are just looking out for themselves. They’ll enter a situation with only the outcome they’re expecting in mind – be it good or bad, which is why they are very realistic.

Type Os love to try to prove themselves, which can sometimes lead to very poor decisions. Many type O’s tend to be choleric, irritable, and easily angered.

Blood Type A (about 40% of population)

Famous Type A: Adolph Hitler

Type A simple description: Conservative, reserved, obsessive, stubborn, perfectionist

Type A’s believe in only doing the best, producing the best, getting the best, and giving the best. If it’s not ‘the’ very best, it’s flawed. If they’re not ‘the’ very best, they’re flawed.

Type A’s are both intelligent and artistic because of the amount of time they spend thinking, contemplating, and perfecting. They have the highest standards. They excel in careers such as engineering, graphic design, fashion design, law practice, architecture, landscaping, investigation, medical research, and those relating to science, technology, and art. They can also excel in careers such as modeling, acting, and those in the music industry. Type A's are also the most likely to be 'computer nerds' or 'geeks'.

Type A’s are very good at solving problems and finding answers to questions through tactical means. They tend to believe the greatest power is that of one’s own desire and mind.

A’s like making a good appearance for the public, and usually care about what others think of them. Type As are obsessed with appearances, and they adore compliments.

Type A’s can have a hard time understanding the simple fact that other people don’t always think or see things exactly the way they do, and can misinterpret or become confused by those who disagree with them. They can also be very stubborn about something, once they feel they've thought it through.

Type A’s tend to have great memories of past experiences, and they often cannot let go of events that happened in the past.

Type A’s are considered to have the most fragile psyche, and often spend too much time debating on the best way to do something, or more or less trying to decipher ‘the right path to take’ out of the infinite many. Even if there’s a million different ways to get something done, type A’s believe there’s still a best way out of the million, and will go out of their way to find it.

Type As often do not like change or taking unsure chances when they do not have a good enough idea of what the outcome will be like. They often picture the effect before the cause. Once they reach middle-age, they usually tend to live a rather routine lifestyle with their career or occupation of choice.

Type A’s are usually the most submissive, and can let a little criticism drive them crazy or send them into a depression. Type A individuals don't want anything less than a perfect relationship. They want exactly what they want, how they want it, when they want it.

Blood Type B (about 10% of population)

Famous Type B: Leonardo DiCaprio

Type B: Creative, passionate, flexible, individualistic, irresponsible, self-centered

Type B’s thrive on doing what it takes to achieve the happiness they want. For them, living a satisfying, fulfilling life is the most important goal out there. There’s no point in getting that job, being with that person, or taking that path if they can’t be happy and do what they enjoy and love to do. They believe choosing a path just because money or fame lies at the end of it is taking the foolish path, and will lead to consequences of dissatisfaction and unhappiness.

B’s are fun and easy to get along with. If they know someone doesn’t like them, they don’t whine, throw insults, or plot revenge, they simply laugh it off or merely ignore the person without making a big deal about it.

Type B’s, however, may often have a problem taking things seriously at times. Most make great friends, but have a tendency to laugh or let their attention wonder when the timing is inappropriate. They may do it with intentions of cheering another person up and only end up making the person feel worse. B’s can be very careless, and jump right into something without putting enough thought into what they’re getting themselves into.

Type B’s are the most caring type. If they have a friend or family member get down or enter a period of depression, they’ll do whatever they can to help snap them out of it.

When Type Bs throw anger fits, they can be very extreme and drastic. B's often times will run away from their own problems, even though they don't mind helping others.

Type B's are often the most open-minded, and can sometimes try foolish things, or jump into things without thinking things out. Type B’s also tend to not remember names, and cannot stay on schedule.

Type B's are the best at relaxing, and love all the more to relax mind, body, and spirit. Type B's are often drawn to products containing sugar and caffeine, such as chocolates and coffees.

Blood Type AB (about 5% of population)

Famous ABs: Princess Diana

Type AB simple description: Controlled, rational, empathic, critical, aloof

Type AB is often hard to predict, and can be adept at manipulating others into seeing how they want to be seen. Type ABs have the best social skills, and can relate to everyone.

----------

The following threads also deal with this topic: Personality Cafe and [INFP] - Japanese blood type theory of personality

More resources concerning Blood Temperament:








Your Blood Type Determines Your Personality


Your Blood Type Determines Your Personality




www.wakingtimes.com












Japanese blood type theory of personality


Assessment | Biopsychology | Comparative | Cognitive | Developmental | Language | Individual differences | Personality | Philosophy | Social | Methods | Statistics | Clinical | Educational | Industrial | Professional items | World psychology | Personality: Self concept · Personality testing ·...




psychology.wikia.org












Understanding Blood Type Personality | BetterHelp


Blood type personality testing is to determine the characteristics of an individual. Discover your personality in this blood type analysis article.




www.betterhelp.com












Eat Right 4 Your Type (Revised and Updated): The Individualized Blood Type Diet® Solution: D'Adamo, Dr. Peter J., Whitney, Catherine: 9780399584169: Amazon.com: Books


Eat Right 4 Your Type (Revised and Updated): The Individualized Blood Type Diet® Solution [D'Adamo, Dr. Peter J., Whitney, Catherine] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Eat Right 4 Your Type (Revised and Updated): The Individualized Blood Type Diet® Solution



www.amazon.com


----------



## Posie_girl90

So I know nothing about blood types and to be totally honest I don't believe in them having any effect on a person's personality. But I do think it's fun, my mom used to have this book about blood types and how they affect the body and all I remember is opening it to my blood type and it saying something about dairy products and I was like how'd they know I love cheese? hahahaha
But this is still really interesting


----------



## tanstaafl28

Type O: Ambitious, athletic, self-confident, insensitive, arrogant

Type O. I am not terribly ambitious, nor athletic. I'd like to think I'm self-confident. I suppose at times I've been insensitive or arrogant. 

The traits are just so loose that you're certain to fall into a couple of them. I remain skeptical.


----------



## Sparky

tanstaafl28 said:


> Type O: Ambitious, athletic, self-confident, insensitive, arrogant
> 
> Type O. I am not terribly ambitious, nor athletic. I'd like to think I'm self-confident. I suppose at times I've been insensitive or arrogant.
> 
> The traits are just so loose that you're certain to fall into a couple of them. I remain skeptical.


All personality trait descriptions are relative, so by ambitious, it means you are more ambitious than average. By athletic, it means you are more fit (less fat or obese) than average.


----------



## Sparky

Blood Type Temperament also mentions diet, which is first mentioned in the book _Eat Right 4 Your Type_, or how there is a diet that is most beneficial to each type, which promotes optimum weight and better health.

Below is a summary of the diet for each type:

Blood Type O: Eat primarily meat and vegetables. Limit dairy products and grains.

Blood Type A: Eat primarily vegetables and certain fish. Limit red meat.

Blood Type B: Eat primarily vegetables, and lamb or smaller portions of beef. Limit wheat, chicken, and shellfish.

Blood Type AB: Mixture of Type A and B. Limit wheat and shellfish.

More resources:


Blood Type Diet







Blood Type B Food List


Blood Type B Food List. People with type B blood are descended from ancient nomads who originally lived in India and the Ural Mountains, claims Dr. Peter D'Adamo, the creator of the Blood Type diet. According to D'Adamo, a type B individual will be thinner and healthier if she eats a diet that...




livehealthy.chron.com












Blood Type B Diet: What to Eat and Avoid


A blood type B diet can be a life-changing alteration for people who have this type of blood. The foods you eat for your blood type will obviously depend on which type you have, and each list for the four main types is very different.



www.doctorshealthpress.com












What's My Blood Type?


What's my blood type? Your blood type depends on your parent’s blood type. People with different blood type need to eat accordingly because their health issues may vary.




www.newhealthadvisor.org












What to Eat in a B Positive Blood Type Diet


Wanna try B positive blood type diet? It helps type Bs find out what to eat and avoid, and digest foods and drinks more efficiently. Follow our lead and Try!




www.newhealthadvisor.org













































































You can also view the charts here: Album — Postimage.org


----------



## tanstaafl28

Sparky said:


> All personality trait descriptions are relative, so by ambitious, it means you are more ambitious than average. By athletic, it means you are more fit (less fat or obese) than average.


I am neither above average in ambition, nor (unfortunately) less fat or obese. I would say I am more clever than I am smart, and while I do exhibit leadership skills, I do not have the interest in being in charge. Too much boring paperwork involved.


----------



## Sparky

tanstaafl28 said:


> I am neither above average in ambition, nor (unfortunately) less fat or obese. I would say I am more clever than I am smart, and while I do exhibit leadership skills, I do not have the interest in being in charge. Too much boring paperwork involved.


You are likely more ambitious than the average of people you know (as well as more fit).

It could also be that you are a homosocial being, in which case this doesn't apply as much in the personality traits arena.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Sparky said:


> You are likely more ambitious than the average of people you know (as well as more fit).
> 
> It could also be that you are a homosocial being, in which case this doesn't apply as much in the personality traits arena.


Nobody has ever insinuated of me being homosocial before. That's a new and interesting development. I'm just going to go with being skeptical that one's blood type affects their personality.


----------



## PathSeeker

These are very, very broad categories. Where's the scientific research behind this?

Edit: never mind. Some person just invented it and never bothered to test it out.


----------



## NewBeginning

PathSeeker said:


> These are very, very broad categories. Where's the scientific research behind this?
> 
> Edit: never mind. Some person just invented it and never bothered to test it out.


I want to believe this but you keep proving the theory right with the way you're treating me.


----------



## attic

Bloodtype has some effect on cardiovscular health, and some on immune system. So I could see it having very slight correlation with some personality traits (some heartconditions make people anxious for example), and I could see it affecting diet in some way, though I don't know how. But I read a little about the bloodtype diet, and it is very specific and doesn't give reasons for why those things are choosen, I think it is mostly superstition. And these personalities related to bloodtype make little sense to me, and it is not explained how it would be linked in any way, why would someone with a specific bloodtype have those traits?


----------



## Sparky

attic said:


> Bloodtype has some effect on cardiovscular health, and some on immune system. So I could see it having very slight correlation with some personality traits (some heartconditions make people anxious for example), and I could see it affecting diet in some way, though I don't know how. But I read a little about the bloodtype diet, and it is very specific and doesn't give reasons for why those things are choosen, I think it is mostly superstition. And these personalities related to bloodtype make little sense to me, and it is not explained how it would be linked in any way, why would someone with a specific bloodtype have those traits?


For blood type and diet, I have read that it's related to how strong the stomach acid is. For example, someone with Type O blood has the most acidic stomach, hence the stronger ability to digest meat, while Type A has the weakest stomach acid (can't digest red meat as well), and needs a mostly vegetarian diet.


----------



## NewBeginning

Don't know if this help, but: 

INFP-T Enneagram 9
A+ Blood Type
Mediator/Peacemaker
Home Health Aide
Liberal
Weak Stomach Acid
I sometimes give in to eating burgers, but it kills my stomach and gives me constipation and diarrhea when I do. I like fried shrimp, cheese, vegetables, tea, coffee, sorbet and fruity ices, watermelon, pineapple, melon, peaches, anything juicy and salty and crispy and melt-in-your-mouth foods. I'm not a huge meat eater but I have cravings to pig out on lamb and rice in NYC, for example, or sausage and peppers, and I tend to like pepperoni and mushrooms on my pizza.


----------



## attic

Sparky said:


> For blood type and diet, I have read that it's related to how strong the stomach acid is. For example, someone with Type O blood has the most acidic stomach, hence the stronger ability to digest meat, while Type A has the weakest stomach acid (can't digest red meat as well), and needs a mostly vegetarian diet.


I googled a little, and it seems (perhaps, I just googled a bit, didn't do extensive research  ) there might be something to that, and that it in turn affect some gut bacteria and mucus etc, which has an effect on ulcers and gastric cancer. I still don't think "the blood type diet" is much good though, it has been found wrong by several scientific studies, even if there might be a few differences in what could be ideal for people with different blood types. One text I read for example said blood type 0 was at most risk for ulcers, and eating lots of red meat might not be so good then, and fibre might help. So that is almost the oposite of what the blood type diet prescribes. I wonder if type A might benefit more than others from sour fermented food, both as the protein might be more easily digestable(read that for soy once somewhere...) and because it is already sour/acidic... But that is just a question/guess, I have not found any reading on it. I have a craving personally for soyghurt (fermented soymilk), and sometimes I mix soybeans and ferment with Lactobacillus plantarum, and often crave that, and have blood type A, but that is just anectdotal.


----------



## Sparky

attic said:


> I googled a little, and it seems (perhaps, I just googled a bit, didn't do extensive research  ) there might be something to that, and that it in turn affect some gut bacteria and mucus etc, which has an effect on ulcers and gastric cancer. I still don't think "the blood type diet" is much good though, it has been found wrong by several scientific studies, even if there might be a few differences in what could be ideal for people with different blood types. One text I read for example said blood type 0 was at most risk for ulcers, and eating lots of red meat might not be so good then, and fibre might help. So that is almost the oposite of what the blood type diet prescribes. I wonder if type A might benefit more than others from sour fermented food, both as the protein might be more easily digestable(read that for soy once somewhere...) and because it is already sour/acidic... But that is just a question/guess, I have not found any reading on it. I have a craving personally for soyghurt (fermented soymilk), and sometimes I mix soybeans and ferment with Lactobacillus plantarum, and often crave that, and have blood type A, but that is just anectdotal.


Yoghurt does not increase the acidity of the stomach, though it could help with digestion. Type A does better on a vegetarian diet. It might help to know how to stir-fry, as you can cook better tasting vegetables using soy sauce.

The fiber the study mentions might come from vegetables, not from grains, for people with Type O.



NewBeginning said:


> Don't know if this help, but:
> 
> INFP-T Enneagram 9
> A+ Blood Type
> Mediator/Peacemaker
> Home Health Aide
> Liberal
> Weak Stomach Acid
> I sometimes give in to eating burgers, but it kills my stomach and gives me constipation and diarrhea when I do. I like fried shrimp, cheese, vegetables, tea, coffee, sorbet and fruity ices, watermelon, pineapple, melon, peaches, anything juicy and salty and crispy and melt-in-your-mouth foods. I'm not a huge meat eater but I have cravings to pig out on lamb and rice in NYC, for example, or sausage and peppers, and I tend to like pepperoni and mushrooms on my pizza.


Type A does better on a vegetarian diet, and the occasional fish. There might be cravings for red meat, like pork or lamb, though eating red meat significantly increases the chance for cancer, especially in Type A.


----------



## ai.tran.75

With the exception of me - everyone in my family and extended family have O + as their blood type , the 0 type description is a hit or miss description- my son is nowhere near ambitious or athletic- my in laws may be handy and athletic but my entire family are clumsy 

I’m a B+ and I don’t think I’ve ever been irresponsible or view as such 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparky

ai.tran.75 said:


> With the exception of me - everyone in my family and extended family have O + as their blood type , the 0 type description is a hit or miss description- my son is nowhere near ambitious or athletic- my in laws may be handy and athletic but my entire family are clumsy
> 
> I’m a B+ and I don’t think I’ve ever been irresponsible or view as such
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A Type B that's is not aware or sensitive enough can be viewed as irresponsible.

All the descriptions are descriptive, so in terms of athletic ability, it's more athletic than average (your son might look taller or stronger than average). Ambitiousness is also relative, so he might be ambitious for self-improvement, for example.


----------



## Sparky

Here is an article about the global distribution of blood types by country:









Visualizing The Most Widespread Blood Types in Every Country


There are 8 common blood groups but 36 human blood types in total. Here we map the most widespread blood types in every country in the world.




www.visualcapitalist.com





There are plenty of diagrams in that article to take a look.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

My blood type is 🐝 and that is so accurate for the most part.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Oh wonderful another theory that cannot be verified , I looked this up wonderful thing the internet is , I have read several articles on several different articles that say scientifically it cannot be proven and that the research done into it is considered flimsy at best.

While I do see blood type possibly affecting diet I do not see it affecting personality type, how could it? 

From John Hopkins medical page

Blood carries the following to the body tissues:

Nourishment

Electrolytes

Hormones

Vitamins

Antibodies

Heat

Oxygen

Blood carries the following away from the body tissues:

Waste matter

Carbon dioxide

I









That's weird I see nothing there that says anything about affecting personality
Would think something that is from a medical page would include this...


BLOOD TYPEPROSCONS*A*Earnest, creative, sensible, reserved, patient, and responsibleStubborn and tense*B*Passionate, active nature, creative, and strongSelfish, irresponsible, unforgiving, and erratic*AB*Cool, controlled, rational, and adaptableCritical, indecisive, forgetful, and irresponsible*O*Confident, self-determined, strong-willed, and intuitiveSelf-centered, cold, unpredictable, and a potential workaholic


If there was anything legitimate about it , to me it almost reads like a zodiac description which also tends to be very generic

You literally could throw a rock into the center of a group of people and find anyone with those traits regardless of their respective blood type


----------

